# GoPro3 HD - too good to be true



## Steelkeeper (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Fiziks (Sep 7, 2012)

Don't understand why they said it's too good to be true. That little camera looks stellar. I really really want one and this video only makes me want one even more.


----------



## Steelkeeper (Apr 11, 2012)

we said that when we look to the mountain, a small and unfurtunally not high spot (1500meters), and find a little bit of powder and a panorama like that: good snow, sun, and the clouds at the bottom :yahoo:


----------



## NWskunkAPE (Oct 26, 2012)

Still say Contour Camera are better, But if you like big box shiny displays then Go Pro is for you


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Watching his later.


----------



## Steelkeeper (Apr 11, 2012)

why do you say contour cameras are better?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

The vignetting is terrible. Unwatchable almost. Is that the camera or did you do that in post?


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

most def done in post.. gopro doesn't do that vignetting by default.


----------



## Steelkeeper (Apr 11, 2012)

hi.
edited in sony vegas.
why do you think is terrible?
.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

well vignetting in real life is distortion. its showing how the lens does not accurately frame the sensor. why would you want all the corners on your frame to be blacked out? you want a clear image.

adding it in post is just really hacky. the vast majority of filmers/editors will be using plugins and cropping to avoid any vignetting. it looks awful and is hard on the eyes to watch.


----------



## Steelkeeper (Apr 11, 2012)

I've seen this effect on other snowboard videos on youtube (a lot of tricks tutorials).. it's look interesting to me, so I tried to make the same by me...

another version of this effect is the blurred one, while I was testing a rotating pole on my helmet mount, as you can see here


----------

